# Djuro Zivkovic (1975-)



## SeptimalTritone

Djuro Zivkovic, a young composer (not even 40 years old!) is, in my opinion, destined to become one of the greatest masters of the 21st century. His music unsettles my soul to its very depths... I've gotten a bit water-eyed from listening. This stuff is highly emotionally challenging, and when I say challenging, I don't mean antagonistic or harsh or confusing, I mean... challenging to the soul.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Đuro_Živković
http://www.zivkovic.eu/

Here's some great works:

On the Guarding of the Heart





Ascetic Discourse





The White Angel





Incredible! Unfortunately, he only has one CD on his website (the above piece On The Guarding of the Heart), and his youtube videos don't present all of his works (obviously). But eventually... he will be recognized as one of the greats! It's time for us connoisseurs on Talk Classical to recognize him now!


----------



## cjvinthechair

Well, couldn't begin to identify the 'next big thing' in music, but have certainly enjoyed his percussion concerti 'Obsesiones', 'Concerto of the Mad Queen' & 'Tales from the Centre of the Earth.

Can you explain at all, in terms a musical idiot might understand, why you rate him so highly ?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Those works are from a different Zivkovic!!!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

This is his youtube channel with a few works https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwf8LiBh-2maHDQkSV-5P0Q in case there's confusion about the wrong person. Anyway, let me clarify why I like him so much. You know how Beethoven opens up the listener's imagination because he strikes you with such awe and force, while Schubert does so by walking side by side with the listener? Well, to me Zivkovic is more like a Schubert in mentality. Rather than using the developments of modern spectralism to strike the listener with awe and force (like Georg Haas), he uses them to engage the listener in... simpler human interaction. And often this simplicity is more profound.

I couldn't provide an expert explanation... because I'm just a beginner myself too, but one needs no technical knowledge to appreciate Zivkovic's humanness. Hopefully this explanation helps rather than misleads!


----------



## cjvinthechair

SeptimalTritone said:


> Those works are from a different Zivkovic!!!


Ah - so sorry; excuse my ignorance...never occurred to me there would be 2 similarly named modern composers of Serbian extraction.
Sad to say, having listened to, & quite enjoyed, some of Djuro's work, think I still rather prefer Nebojsa...but that's just my stupidity !
Thank you for explaining your attraction to Djuro's music; can see what you're saying. Next big thing...dunno !


----------



## Guest

Presentation is hokey in the extreme, starting with the titles.

The music, though, is quite interesting and entertaining. Not even the tiniest hint of hoke, at least in what I sampled.

Thanks for the heads up, Sept.


----------



## PetrB

some guy said:


> Presentation is hokey in the extreme,_ starting with the titles_.


.. that much is off-putting, even before you begin.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Indeed, a little enthusiasm never killed anyone.  But I'm glad that you enjoyed it, someguy.

Hopefully more of his works become available in the next few years. At present there's only the youtube channel and a CD with the aforementioned On the Guarding of the Heart.


----------



## anahit

i have just discovered this highly enigmatic composer, thanks!

gosh, i was literally frozen for 3 minutes when listening this:




it reminds me of the ending of tarkovsky's "rublev" somehow...


----------

